# Original Clausing 8520 mill rotary table



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 7, 2015)

Posting this as per request by a member. Putting it in its own thread for easy to find reference. 

This is an original 7" rotary table made by Gulledge for the Clausing mill line. Third picture is out of a Atlas Clausing catalog.


----------



## the gentleman (Feb 7, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Posting this as per request by a member. Putting it in its own thread for easy to find reference.
> 
> This is an original 7" rotary table made by Gulledge for the Clausing mill line. Third picture is out of a Atlas Clausing catalog.
> 
> ...



If anyone has a rotary table like this for sale, please let me know.


----------



## Ralphxyz (Jun 28, 2016)

Where does the reference to Gulledge come from?


----------



## klschepler (Jan 31, 2019)

See the Gulledge brochure for the 7" rotary table.


----------

